# R35 JUN stroker kit 4.0 -



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

can anybody get good deals on this ie discounts and maybe offer it my way for some sponsorship back ?


cheers


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we do work with Jun ;-)

spoke to them at the auto salon about their 35 work


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Feeling flush Jurgen  Would be nice though.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bloody ell Jurgen you change your mind every day on spec 

No one will do a better deal than Jun themselves, shoot an email to Junichi direct. But which ever way you look at it, it's one of the most expensive stroker kits on the planet..ever. There are no data/results from this kit right ?

I keep telling you buy British, so its local should issues arise. Get in touch with Cosworth and one of the fine UK Turbo manufacturers 

Cosworth used to make pistons for Jun, more recently Jun have gone to a cheaper supplier based in U.S


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> I keep telling you buy British, so its local should issues arise. Get in touch with Cosworth and one of the fine UK Turbo manufacturers


That's two of us saying the same thing about keeping it in the UK. Scary thing is I mentioned Cosworth to Jurgen no more than 30 minutes ago on another forum.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

MiGTR said:


> That's two of us saying the same thing about keeping it in the UK. Scary thing is I mentioned Cosworth to Jurgen no more than 30 minutes ago on another forum.


lol great minds & all that.

Cosworth are taking a long while getting GTR parts out. They have been promising Filters for ages. I sent them a VR piston last year.

With a weak pound against yen & Dollar we only want to buy British were possible


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i have emailed the likes of cosworth and other big makers..

and have had no reply


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

So they say Ben, not too sure my mind is all that great anymore though.:chuckle:

I'm sure Cosworth would get a wriggle on if more people showed interest in their parts. The weak currency is one factor for keeping it British, but as you have already mentioned Ben, local support is invaluable. I learnt this the hard way.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> i have emailed the likes of cosworth and other big makers..
> 
> and have had no reply



given them a call / go down visit them

Northampton is gate way to motorsport world


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> given them a call / go down visit them
> 
> Northampton is gate way to motorsport world


Arrows have helped me in the past with rods and cranks, all bespoke stuff and _titanium_ mmmm.... :chuckle:

Arrow Precision Home Page


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh no, this is just pure erection material a 4.0ltr stroker kit !!! Help me!!!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Steve said:


> Oh no, this is just pure erection material a 4.0ltr stroker kit !!! Help me!!!



Are you looking for someone to torque you out of it Steve :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Jurgen I have contacts at Cosworth, they use some of my companies stuff

do you want me to do a intro?

A member works there anyway, ben knows him

R


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Robbie J said:


> Jurgen I have contacts at Cosworth, they use some of my companies stuff
> 
> do you want me to do a intro?
> 
> ...


yup Rob if you could pass Jurgen some contacts that would be great. Jeremy left last week.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

I could be wrong but weren't arrow behind the HKS Step 3 crankshaft ? or its someone in Northampton

They already do evo X rods Arrow Precision: Product Details


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> I could be wrong but weren't arrow behind the HKS Step 3 crankshaft ? or its someone in Northampton
> 
> They already do evo X rods Arrow Precision: Product Details


No your wrong again Benny Boy :wavey:


Smokey


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> No your wrong again Benny Boy :wavey:
> 
> 
> Smokey



ok who then Johnny ? Tweenie told me it was someone in Northapton ! don't keep it to yourself i know you know lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Could try Farndon Engineering in Coventry, they are into cranks and rods in a big way. I remembered them from when I lived in Cov and just googled them. They seem to still be around. It's another option.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Cosworth used to make pistons for Jun, more recently Jun have gone to a cheaper supplier based in U.S


Ben, I was told Jun dropped Cosworth because the quality of the product dropped following the departure of a senior guy in the Company. "Rumour" (not confirmed) was that the person owned specific design rights which Cosworth could no longer use when he left. They had to change the product which was deemed 'inferior' and so supplier was changed.

A name was mentioned, cannot remember who or if they were US based.

DaveG


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ATCO said:


> Ben, I was told Jun dropped Cosworth because the quality of the product dropped following the departure of a senior guy in the Company. "Rumour" (not confirmed) was that the person owned specific design rights which Cosworth could no longer use when he left. They had to change the product which was deemed 'inferior' and so supplier was changed.
> 
> A name was mentioned, cannot remember who or if they were US based.
> 
> DaveG


yes sounds possible. tho no doubt Cosworth tell it another way :chuckle:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Ben, you know everybody has their spin on things. Having thought a bit more I think it was mentioned that JUN was now sourcing from Germany? In which event Mahle would be logical but not sure if that was actually the case. I know some F1 pistons are coming from Italy (probably Ferrari source), however having said all that there is no reason why 'public' parts are made to the same spec as the F1 parts anyway!

It has also been mentioned that JUN worked for quite a while on the 35 engine and may have even provided design input to Nissan, impossible to confirm, but I do know they are well respected. So they are likely to know a few tricks of how to get big reliable power from the engine.

In the end it remains the same basics no matter if you are Japan, USA or UK. Technical knowledge, creativity, experience and plain hard work will determine how good the quality of the 'solution' is. There is no fundamental reason why UK source solutions cannot be as good (if not better) than Japanese or USA ones. Main benefit for USA is their market (and therefore sales) are much greater thus justifying/supporting considerably more research and development.

DaveG


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

ATCO said:


> Ben, you know everybody has their spin on things. Having thought a bit more I think it was mentioned that JUN was now sourcing from Germany? In which event Mahle would be logical but not sure if that was actually the case.


Wasn't it Wössner??


----------



## blacktopassasin (Oct 2, 2009)

pure baller almost 30k for the kit JUN - SHORT BLOCK VR38DETT - Nengun Performance


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

on its way to me let the new life begin and the new Credit Card bills


----------



## nend (Jan 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:......Good choice Jurgen......:thumbsup:


Jm-Imports said:


> on its way to me let the new life begin and the new Credit Card bills


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just sent you an e re your PH advert


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Fair play to you Jurgen, full short block or component kit?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Jun 4litre? nice


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

MiGTR said:


> Fair play to you Jurgen, full short block or component kit?


full short block and possibly jun heads too..

am having to sell a lot of things but it must be done,.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> full short block and possibly jun heads too..
> 
> am having to sell a lot of things but it must be done,.


Don't lie, we all know you're a mogul 

Good on you buddy, should be nice when it's all done - which shouldn't be long if it's all coming partly built. Definitely going to be blangin' a ride in it.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Jm-Imports said:


> i have emailed the likes of cosworth and other big makers..
> 
> and have had no reply


If you was a paid up member of the GTROC you could have gone on a full tour of Cosworth facilities last week, including their manufacturing and assembly plant for everything right up to F1 engines. The details were published in the Members Area beforehand.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Nuts! I would've liked to have gone to that.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Another option for you Jurgen: 4.1 Stroker ;-)


----------



## GSE1 (May 8, 2010)

MiGTR said:


> Another option for you Jurgen: 4.1 Stroker ;-)


Dayam that looks juicy... might have to go stroker


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

MiGTR said:


> Another option for you Jurgen: 4.1 Stroker ;-)


thats damn cheap...worringly cheap in fact.. but then not all good things have to be expensive.. perhaps the manufacturers have avoided the dreaded ' R35 TAX '


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> thats damn cheap...worringly cheap in fact.. but then not all good things have to be expensive.. perhaps the manufacturers have avoided the dreaded ' R35 TAX '


by the time labour comes am sure the cost would of gone up drastically


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Jm-Imports said:


> by the time labour comes am sure the cost would of gone up drastically


yeah, but still damn cheap..... look forward to seeing it at dhb.. nudge nudge..


----------

